# preposizioni a, di, in



## pedro cabrejos

È la prima volta che faccio questo.      Vorrei sapere quando io posso usare le preposizioni  IN   A   AL  ALLA  ALL' .Posso dire    vado in albergo  o   vado all'albergo.Aiutatemi perfavore.


----------



## Arianna82

Partendo da *in *da cui si formano: *nel, nello, nella, nei, negli, nelle.

IN*, preposizione, è usato per introdurre vari complementi:
- compl.di stato in luogo: non è in casa
- compl.di moto aluogo circoscritto: correre in pista
- conmpl. di materia: statua in avorio 
- con alcune espressioni numerali: in quanti siete?
- serve a formare locuzioni avverbiali di vario tipo: in gran parte; in alto; in breve, eccetera;
- con compl. di modo: avere qualcuno in antipatia.

Speero non aver dimenticato nulla e d'esser stata chiara.
Entrambe le frasi sono corrette.


----------



## Arianna82

*A *preposizione semplice, unita agli articoli determinativi forma le preposizioni articolate *al, allo, ai, agli, alle.*
Alcuni esempi: _spaghetti al burro, guardarsi allo specchio, dillo ai bambini, eccetera.
Al e allo _usati al singolare e per il maschile, _all' _usato davanti a vocale: una volta all'anno, per esempio.
_Agli _per il plurale maschile, _alle _per il plurale femminile.

La prepos. *a *introduce vari complimenti indiretti o proposizioni subordinate.
Ha la possibilità di consultare un dizionario?
Troverà tantissimi esempi e spiegazioni...


----------



## Necsus

Arianna82 said:
			
		

> *A *preposizione semplice, unita agli articoli determinativi forma le preposizioni articolate *al, allo, ai, agli, alle.*


Arianna, hai dimenticato *a+la = alla*...


----------



## Arianna82

Gracias


----------



## moodywop

Necsus

Forse Pedro voleva sapere quando usare "in albergo" e quando "all'albergo"? Comunque sono troppo stanco per pensarci 

PS Questo post è solo un pretesto per dirti di andare a leggerti le congratulazioni...


----------



## Necsus

moodywop said:
			
		

> PS Questo post è solo un pretesto per dirti di andare a leggerti le congratulazioni...


Oh... Grazie.


----------



## Dimme

Nuova domanda 
​Buona sera. Puo' alcuno/a indicarmi un sito su le preposizioni?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Dai un'occhiata alla nostra discussione in Italian-English (link) che offre collegamenti a molte risorse in rete sulla lingua italiana.


----------



## bieq

Nuova domanda ​ 
Ciao,

E' da un po' che ho dei dubbi riguardo all'uso di due preposizioni in particolare, "*in*" ed "*a*". Ho notato che, in alcune occasioni, vengono usate come preposizioni semplici:

Esempio: 
Sono andato *in* discoteca con mia sorella
Siamo andati *a* lezione insieme stamattina

Ma in altre occasioni, allora vengono usate come preposizioni composte:

Esempio:
Al mattino sono *all'*università, e al pomeriggio sono *al* corso d'italiano
Ieri sono andato *al* parco con Andrea

*Qual è (se esiste) la regola che si deve usare in questo caso per sapere quale preposizione dev'essere usata?*

E si dice, andare *in* o *al* bagno?

Grazie

B.

PS: La mia lingua madre è lo spagnolo, a proposito, nel caso che qualcuno volesse mettere a paragone qualche esempio.


----------



## Necsus

QUI puoi trovare molte discussioni sull'argomento 'preposizioni'.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Vado a/in Italia
andare a/sul/in cammello
In/ A gennaio cade la neve?
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=188703&highlight=in+aVado in/a Via Garibaldi

Come vedi non è cosa nuova..


----------



## dolce-far-niente

Nuova domanda 
​Ciao amici,

Ho un dubbio sulle preposizioni che mi auguro mi possiate aiutare a risolvere. Quando ho cominciato a imparare l'italiano ho dovuto imparare a memoria quando si usa "in" e quando "a". Questo me lo sono cacciato in mente e non ho nessun problema. Il dubbio mi assale quando voglio specificare o dare più dettagli del posto in cui si va. Vi faccio un esempio:

- Sono andato in farmacia e mi hanno dato questo sciroppo per la tosse (capisco perfettamente il motivo per cui si usa "in", cioè, voglio esprimere che sono andato in un posto dove si vendono medicinali, cioè in una qualsiasi farmacia).
-Sono andato alla/nella farmacia che c'è sotto casa mia...
                   alla/nella farmacia di tua sorella...
                   alla/nella farmacia Giulio Cesare...
Onestamente entrambe le forme mi suonano bene e quando utilizzo uno di quei nomi tipo farmacia, trattoria, pizzeria ecc. non so mai quale sceglierne. 

Vi ringrazio in anticipo della vostra risposta.


----------



## sabrinita85

Io direi che in questo caso, è meglio dire:
"sono andato *alla *farmacia sotto casa/ di tua sorella/ Giulio Cesare".

Ma se usi il _nella _ti capiscono ugualmente e probabilmente ad alcuni neanche stonerà più di tanto.

_Carlo mi ha invitato *alla* sua pizzeria.
Carlo mi h invitata *nella *sua nuova pizzeria.
Sono andata *alla* pizzeria di Carlo.
Sono andata *in* pizzeria ed ho scoperto che è di Carlo.
Sono andata *alla* pizzeria sotto casa ed ho scoperto che è di Carlo.
__Sono andata *in* pizzeria*,* sotto casa*,* ed ho scoperto che è di Carlo.


_ Ps: attento ad usare frasi con "tua sorella".


----------



## dolce-far-niente

Grazie mille sabrinita85 della tua risposta. Anch'io pensavo che l'opzione più giusta fosse quella della preposizione "a" perchè "in" mi fa pensare all'idea di voler sottolineare il fatto che si è "all'interno di..." _"Eravamo già nel cinema quando il telefono squillò". _


----------



## gabrigabri

Secondo me sono sottigliezze alle quali poche persone fanno attenzione, le differenze sono minime... 
Certo, siccome il tuo italiano è già ottimo voi sapere sempre di più 
Nella significa piùttosto all'interno.

Però, per esempio, nella tua frase del cinema:
Eravamo già al cinema
eravamo già dentro il cinema
eravamo già nel cinema

secondo me vanno bene tutte e tre.


----------



## bieq

Ciao,

Ho capito tutto molto bene, cioè, ogni volta che caratterizziamo il sostantivo, dobbiamo usare sia *in*/*a* *+ l'articolo*. Tuttavia, questa frase, a me, sembra un po' confusa:

Eravamo già *al* cinema (Per me, l'usare *al* vuol dire che ci sei vicino oppure sul punto di arrivare al cinema)

Eravamo già *nel* cinema (Per me, la preposizione *nel* vuol dire che siamo *esattamente* all'interno di questo luogo)

Forse sono completamente sbagliato, però è sempre conveniente chiarire i dubbi.

Grazie.

Bieq


----------



## saltapicchio

bieq said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Ho capito tutto molto bene, cioè, ogni volta che caratterizziamo il sostantivo, dobbiamo usare sia *in*/*a* *+ l'articolo*. Tuttavia, questa frase, a me, sembra un po' confusa:
> 
> Eravamo già *al* cinema (Per me, l'usare *al* vuol dire che ci sei vicino oppure sul punto di arrivare al cinema)
> 
> Eravamo già *nel* cinema (Per me, la preposizione *nel* vuol dire che siamo *esattamente* all'interno di questo luogo)
> 
> Forse sono *ho* completamente sbagliato, però è sempre conveniente chiarire i dubbi.
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> Bieq


 
Dipende, ci sono diverse variabili a seconda del contesto della frase. Nel caso del cinema ci sono due significati: cinema come locale (l'edificio) e cinema come intrattenimento (lo spettacolo). 
_- Cosa hai fatto ieri sera?_
_- Sono andato al cinema (sono andato a vedere un film al cinema...e in ogni caso non si direbbe mai "sono andato a vedere un film nel cinema")_
Se si rispondesse - _Sono andato nel cinema (sono andato all'interno del cinema) - _all'interlocutore potrebbe pure venire voglia di rispondere - _A fare che?_

Nel caso che tu poni sarebbe più giusto dire "nel cinema" o meglio ancora "all'interno del cinema" proprio perché ti riferisci ad una posizione fisica e quindi all'edificio:
- _Eravamo gia nel cinema (all'interno del cinema, in sala) quando mi è arrivata la tua telefonata_.
Ovviamente se dicessi "al cinema" si potrebbe intendere "vicino al cinema" (come giustamente hai osservato) ma a questo punto sarebbe corretto dire "nei pressi del cinema" o "vicino al cinema". 


Spero di non averti creato ancora più confusione


----------



## bieq

Ciao,

Non ti preoccupare. Non mi hai creato confusione!  E' tutto chiarissimo e grazie della piccola correzione. 

Ho sempre avuto dei problemi quando si tratta di usare queste due BENEDETTE preposizioni... hehehe

Ben


----------

